

Ask HN: Google Cloud vs. Amazon Web Services Comparison? - rubenv

Does anyone know of a pricing tracker that compares GCE vs AWS in terms of price &#x2F; GB storage, instance types, bandwidth etc?<p>Would be especially interesting to see the historical trends here.
======
rubenv
Asked too soon, this seems to cover it: [https://cloudvertical.com/cloud-
costs#cloud_costs/index](https://cloudvertical.com/cloud-
costs#cloud_costs/index)

Still: anyone know of this with historical graphs?

